

Ask HN: Advanced Forms library for Bootstrap, can't find it - talbina

It was 1-2 months ago, I've searched everywhere.<p>Anyone care to enlighten me?<p>thanks
======
ApolloRising
Was this it?

[https://github.com/ddarren/jQuery-Live-Form-Validation-
For-T...](https://github.com/ddarren/jQuery-Live-Form-Validation-For-Twitter-
Bootstrap)

------
talbina
It allowed markup inside the pull down so that when you hover on an icon in
the pull down list, a tooltip appeared. It was much more, but this is what I
remember.

